# Trimming back trail over growth



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Have yet to find anything better.. have used weed wakers with blades, have use the "golf club" swing type cutters as well as every type of clipper out there. these really do work! little write up.

Trail Tire TV: Hedging the Trails


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks a lot like an electric version of the Stihl Combi system hedge trimmer. I'd be interested to know what kind of battery life you get out of it though.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Heavy coastal chaparral needs gas power and long reach!


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Except in SoCal it is ill advised if not already illegal for gas powered bush management during all but the few wet months due to fire risk. We have already suffered through a severe brush fire due to a contractor's equipment sparking in San Diego. If you are managing trails, the battery powered equipment is the only viable substitute to hand trimming right now. That or goats.

OP -I will be very interested in the write up. I want to know how long it lasts and how much strength it is able to produce. Can it cut through sizable limbs or only handle light use?


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Heavy coastal chaparral needs gas power and long reach!


After struggling with trimmer string breakage and spraying myself with pulped poison ivy and garlic mustard, I'm stoked to finally have a Stihl extended reach hedge trimmer.

Sorry for everyone who has to struggle with drought this year. Wish we could ship you a few of the multi inches of rain we got last week, "my" trail has yet to be open for a full week this year.

Walt


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

bankerboy said:


> Except in SoCal it is ill advised if not already illegal for gas powered bush management during all but the few wet months due to fire risk. We have already suffered through a severe brush fire due to a contractor's equipment sparking in San Diego. If you are managing trails, the battery powered equipment is the only viable substitute to hand trimming right now. That or goats.
> 
> OP -I will be very interested in the write up. I want to know how long it lasts and how much strength it is able to produce. Can it cut through sizable limbs or only handle light use?


well I've run them for 3+ hours without killing a battery yet (the larger 4ah battery, not the smaller 2ah battery) though it was down to the last dot on it's little meter.

as to strength, well it actually smokes my gas powered one.. longer cutting area as well as larger openings and it rips right through stuff about 3/4" around.. actually cut stuff that was closer to 1" around and it will chew through it in a few seconds. To be fair though the gas powered one a a very tiny unit (cheapo I got to test the concept of using the hedge trimmer over the weedwacker with blades)


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Walt Dizzy said:


> After struggling with trimmer string breakage and spraying myself with pulped poison ivy and garlic mustard, I'm stoked to finally have a Stihl extended reach hedge trimmer.
> 
> Sorry for everyone who has to struggle with drought this year. Wish we could ship you a few of the multi inches of rain we got last week, "my" trail has yet to be open for a full week this year.
> 
> Walt


I traded my combi hedge trimmer for a regular one. I still use the combi for topping actual hedges but the weight was too much for me when brush clearing all day. I don't have anywhere near the strength I used to have since they cut my head off and re-attached it.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback on these Greenworks tools. I was considering buying the Stihl Kombi system, but it gets expensive quickly, and not all of my local parks allow volunteers to use gas powered tools. I've been trimming some trails back by hand (folding saw and pruners) but in dense areas that is not practical. I ordered one of these extended reach hedge trimmers to try out. The CPO Greenworks page has a sale this weekend that made it hard to pass up. I was also considering a Makita LXT cordless regular hedge trimmer because I already have Makita drills and batteries, but the tool alone is more expensive than the whole Greenworks package.


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

Is there a way you could rig a wheel to attach near ground but have it easily adjustable for different heights.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on these Greenworks tools. I was considering buying the Stihl Kombi system, but it gets expensive quickly, and not all of my local parks allow volunteers to use gas powered tools. I've been trimming some trails back by hand (folding saw and pruners) but in dense areas that is not practical. I ordered one of these extended reach hedge trimmers to try out. The CPO Greenworks page has a sale this weekend that made it hard to pass up. I was also considering a Makita LXT cordless regular hedge trimmer because I already have Makita drills and batteries, but the tool alone is more expensive than the whole Greenworks package.


ya, just looked, the price is good, even the 2ah unit (which the battery won't last as png but still works well into 2+ hours) is on sale plus another 15% off.. can't beat that, especially if you just want to try..

One note, if VERY thick or tall growth.. don't try and just cut at the ground, make 2-3 passes cutting a chunk off as I've found the full length growth ends up tangling up..



WVBikr said:


> Is there a way you could rig a wheel to attach near ground but have it easily adjustable for different heights.


don't think so.. and the way it works is by swinging.. don't think it would work well on wheels as it's rolling the wrong way and would be harder to clear rocks and larger stumps and such.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

thomllama said:


> ya, just looked, the price is good, even the 2ah unit (which the battery won't last as png but still works well into 2+ hours) is on sale plus another 15% off.. can't beat that, especially if you just want to try..


With some searching I found the 4ah unit on there, although it doesn't show up when browsing. I decided to go with that one in the event I like it, I'd rather have the bigger battery. Also, that will be helpful in case I decide to add the chainsaw at some point as well...



thomllama said:


> One note, if VERY thick or tall growth.. don't try and just cut at the ground, make 2-3 passes cutting a chunk off as I've found the full length growth ends up tangling up..


Thanks for the tip, that makes sense. Do you bring a leaf rake or something to clean the trail after trimming, or just pick stuff up by hand?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

JustMtnB44 said:


> With some searching I found the 4ah unit on there, although it doesn't show up when browsing. I decided to go with that one in the event I like it, I'd rather have the bigger battery. Also, that will be helpful in case I decide to add the chainsaw at some point as well...


Ya, I saw it, it was like $199 but with 15% off thats not bad.. I got them at Northerntools.com though for $139 each, thou I had a coupon and a free shipping discount 
_(I searched web for site coupon and ended up getting $50 off onto of sale & free shipping)_


JustMtnB44 said:


> Thanks for the tip, that makes sense. Do you bring a leaf rake or something to clean the trail after trimming, or just pick stuff up by hand?


I bring people to clean up behind me.. I actually got two.. and one person on one side and the other cutting the other side, 3 people behind us raking/picking up couldn't keep up  I think the rake/pick up by hand is going to depend on what you are actually cutting..


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

thomllama said:


> I bring people to clean up behind me.. I actually got two.. and one person on one side and the other cutting the other side, 3 people behind us raking/picking up couldn't keep up  I think the rake/pick up by hand is going to depend on what you are actually cutting..


One hedger needs two swampers, one with a pitchfork for most of it, the other with a rake for the small stuff. We work hard to cut up and hide clippings, plus stomp them down so they decay faster in contact with earth, not brush.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Trail Ninja said:


> I traded my combi hedge trimmer for a regular one. I still use the combi for topping actual hedges but the weight was too much for me when brush clearing all day. I don't have anywhere near the strength I used to have since they cut my head off and re-attached it.


Hope you get your strength back TN!

I can't hold up a hedge trimmer with my arms for very long. I use a shoulder strap to support most of the weight, then pivot.

Walt


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Walt Dizzy said:


> Hope you get your strength back TN!
> 
> I can't hold up a hedge trimmer with my arms for very long. I use a shoulder strap to support most of the weight, then pivot.
> 
> Walt


that's a great idea, hmmm thinking how I can rig on onto these..? :idea:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Get one of these, you can run that hedger for hours with one.
Duo-Balance 35 Harness - Harnesses


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Get one of these, you can run that hedger for hours with one.
> Duo-Balance 35 Harness - Harnesses


only problem I see with that is it seems to be right handed only... I'm a lefty... :/ have that issue at work with the Husky weedwackers as the exhaust blows right on my hip as the are side vent not rear vented  HOT and oily!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Walt Dizzy said:


> Hope you get your strength back TN!
> 
> I can't hold up a hedge trimmer with my arms for very long. I use a shoulder strap to support most of the weight, then pivot.
> 
> Walt


I'll bet I have a shoulder strap around here somewhere. thanks Walt


----------



## MTRRON (Nov 14, 2008)

Still too early to speak of the Quality, but I own and have used the Lawnmower about a dozen times and have been very happy.

Looks like they offer a Hedge Trimmer.

Collections | EGO Power+

(check Home Depot for reviews: Search Results for ego at The Home Depot )


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

We use one of these:

STIHL HL 100 (135°) Extended Reach Hedge Trimmer - Professional Use Hedge Trimmers | STIHL USA Mobile

After a few miles, I really appreciate not having to bend down to cut at ground level.

Electric sounds cool (sounds quiet, actually), but I would be concerned about how many batteries we would need to do 5 miles of overgrowth. If it works I would be all for it, though.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

kapusta said:


> We use one of these:
> 
> STIHL HL 100 (135°) Extended Reach Hedge Trimmer - Professional Use Hedge Trimmers | STIHL USA Mobile
> 
> ...


Looks to be about the same as the combi. Size-wise at least. Too much weight for me but I'm pretty weak.
What's the weight like on electric trimmers compared to gas? I know that electric lawnmowers (of comparable power and size) are heavier.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Trail Ninja said:


> Looks to be about the same as the combi. Size-wise at least. Too much weight for me but I'm pretty weak.
> What's the weight like on electric trimmers compared to gas? I know that electric lawnmowers (of comparable power and size) are heavier.


um my battery powered Lawn Mower I got Dad for Father's Day is less than 1/2 the weight of the gas equivalent. Reason we got it for him as there are some hills and such that were too steep for the rider but the gas was too heavy. It's actually the GreenWorks 20" that uses the same batteries as these hedge trimmers..

Power wise it's got plenty, runs about 2 hours on the two batteries (one 4ah and one 2ah come with it) which isn't something I'd want to mow the whole lawn with, but it's perfect for the hills and to edge where the rider goes.

but, back to the point of the thread here.. these hedge trimmers are about the same weight or maybe a tad heavier than gas, But a bit more awkward as the motor is down at the bottom way out on the end of the pole where the gas uses the main weight of the motor behind your hand so they are a bit more "balanced" than the battery powered.

For me, the lack of gas, oil, noise, smell, danger far out weighs the small negative,.. but I can see in areas where gas would make more sense. These are definitely more for trimming and upkeep, Not clearing or cutting new trails.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

kapusta said:


> We use one of these:
> 
> STIHL HL 100 (135°) Extended Reach Hedge Trimmer - Professional Use Hedge Trimmers | STIHL USA Mobile
> 
> ...


that is all well and good.. but it's $500, I got 2 battery for almost 1/2 of that.. little outa most people price range .. also with 2 electric i can run 2 people and get more done... 

as i said above, there are certainly places for gas, but batteries are less of an issue to carry than gas/oil, as I can keep it right in a little back pack with me, and I don'r have to deal with the noise, and other issues gas has. Mostly Land Managers restrictions of gas powered tools used in their parks :/


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I tried my Greenworks hedge trimmer out for the first time yesterday. I am pretty impressed with it so far. Keep in mind it is a hedge trimmer, not a brush clearing tool, but can handle some of that. 

I hiked a roughly 3 mile loop of fairly technical singletrack with it, trimming as I went. The area has lots of wild grape vine, kudzu vine, knotweed, jewelweed, thorny bushes, etc mixed in with trees on a steep hillside. The trimmer cut through all of these things pretty well, up to the 5/8" or so max capacity. Anything bigger does not fit into the blades so it doesn't get cut. Knotweed in particular, while easy to cut with a machete, is usually too large to cut with the trimmer, but some sawing with the blade would eventually knock it down. The extra length is nice for clearing head level or higher stuff, but I never found the need to extend it at all. The weight isn't too bad, but I was definitely feeling it by the end of the hike and a bit sore today. A shoulder strap/harness is needed for extended duration use. I think I only used 1/2 the battery if that, so the runtime is very good.

The two main downsides I have noticed so far are:
1 - it's a bit flexy feeling when you hold it, but this didn't pose any issues while using it. I would be ok with the length being fixed to save weight and increase stiffness.
2 - The blade angle is adjustable, but it doesn't angle up enough to use it like the Stihl Kombi Power Scythe. It angles the other direction quite a bit, but then the motor is on the bottom so you can't get it as close to the ground. That said, on hillsides and such this is less critical and I was still able to use it for ground level trimming in many areas.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

One thing I'd like to point out about electric tools that are an advantage in terms of battery life - if you aren't using it (pulling the trigger) it's not using battery life. All you have to do is pull the trigger to use it. Most guys I know go out on a section of trail and walk along with gas trimmers idling once they start them up, and they look at how long a tank of fuel lasts and don't realize they can probably cover as much or more trail with one battery charge as with one tank of fuel.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Some shots from today using these things in pretty heavy overgrowth!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, tad of info...

we were using the little 2ah batteries today. Got right around an hour out of each running pretty much constant, cutting really heavy and thick over growth.

there was an issue.. pulling the thing through some semi nasty stuff one of the handles cracked. it wasn't that heavy of growth that a tool like that should have issues. Looking at the design we went and threw some hose clamps on a few of the joints where the alum tubes go into the plastic bodies.. it made them MUCH stiffer and basically fixed the cracked one (though will be calling for Warr and get a replacement or get it fixed) It is a downer, but honestly I'll not hesitate to buy more, will just plan on getting 4-5 hose clamps and throwing them on.. remember these things are rather low priced, and work really well for the $$$.

Two of us cutting and one person raking behind us we got a really heavy area done that last year took 2+ days with a gas powered unit, and we got it wider ta boot.. (though I will say last years cut back made this year's easier)

I did mount a contour cam on the handle before the others got there this morning and did a lighter growth area.. but it cut through some heavy stuff!.. will post up the film later when it's edited


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Quick update: I haven't been using my Greenworks pole hedge trimmer too much this year due to a broken arm and a hiatus on trail work in our local park due to re-negotiating an MOU. But recently those things have been resolved and I took it out a few times. Last time I used it, it was getting dark as we were finishing a section and the cutting blade hit the ground a bit too hard on a swing, and completely broke the whole cutting head off the handle. I'm not too surprised as the attachment part is plastic. But I contacted Greenworks, who had me take it to their local service center for evaluation, and in the end they warrantied it and sent me a whole new unit.


----------

